

Testosterone Makes Women Less Trusting - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6262369-Testosterone-Makes-Women-Less-Trusting

======
JoeAltmaier
And where do women get testosterone? Hanging around men. Seems like natural
selection at work!

